# Not your mom's chicken salad.



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Definitely not. 



















Hey... hey guys... can I have some...? (Dante "threw" him a cheese shred)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would like to point out that your "chicken" in your chicken salad happens to be EATING the rest of your salad! Don't you just hate it when that happens??


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

I know right? And it started out like such a nice snack....


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

can they eat cheese? I heard dairy wasn't great for them. 

And LOL. Love how your pup looks so sad to be turned away by the dominant tiels


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Yes they can eat cheese. It won't hurt them as long as it isn't a consistent part of their diet. It's a good source of calcium, in moderation.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Any dairy product is OK occasionally, like you can give your tiel bread soaked in milk and yogurt. Just not all the time as tiels are lactose intolerant. 

Don't you just hate it when snacks don't turn out the way you want them to? lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww cute! I cant eat anything in my room anymore without Aero coming over to see if it tastes good


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

I'm swiftly getting to the point where if the birds are out I can't do ANYTHING alone... 

We have a one bedroom one bathroom house. It's tiny. No dining room, just the tiel area (a dining room table wouldn't fit there, even without the tiels)

So when the tiels are out, they have full access to the whole house. Today Dante flew in on the curtain rod while I was taking a shower, and wolf whistled at me until I put him on my head. 

There is nothing like a cockatiel whistling his approval to cut a shower short... >.o


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

What cuties! My Maggie always tries to eat cheese, but she just doesn't like it. It's so funny to watch because she _wants to like it, but she just doesn't and no amount of tasting will ever change that lol._


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Ha, that's how Dante is with mangos.


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

That's so cute why do they insist on taking over the whole plate? Bailey weakness is 2 min noodles!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is so cute  good to know that they are allowed a bit cheese


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks so familiar. Our dog, Freya, likes to beg from the 'tiels as well especially when she's more likely to get stuff from them then she is from us. 

My birds have been getting dairy in minimal amounts for years and I haven't seen any problems. They love small bits of cheese. We also have people in the neighbourhood who have several different species of parrots including 'tiels and they get dairy as well.

You have some very cute cockatiels too, I love the white one.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Thanks! The white one is Whisper. She's right about 14 years old, I think? I'd need to check her info. Sweet sweet girl though


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

good to know on the cheese front! Hemingway is a handful when I'm going to eat cheese (or Cheezits). He can be quite persistent! Time to work a tiny bit of dairy in I think..


----------

